# SXK Corolla V1.5 MTL RTA



## Smokey_Robinson (21/5/19)

Hi guys.

Just want to ask if any of you had any experience with the SXK Corolla v1.5 mtl rta tanks?

https://thevaporist.ca/SXK-Corolla-1.5

https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/threads/corolla-v1-5-rta-review.774747/

Is this a pure MTL style tank, I know it is a bit older, and how does it compare to other tanks. Looking to go from commercial coils / nautilus to a easy build and affordable/budget mtl rta.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (21/5/19)

SxK Corolla 1.5

I thought they cloned a car...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Silver (21/5/19)

Hi @Smokey_Robinson

I doubt you will find that RTA. I hadnt heard of it before and I don't recall anyone here talking about a Corolla RTA.

My suggestion would be to go for one of the more recent MTL RTAs. SirenV2, Savour, Rose MTL, Beserker. There are quite a few. I have tried the Siren V2 and the Rose MTL. Both are affordable and very good in my opinion.

Here are a few threads talking about MTL RTAs that you might want to look at to give you ideas:


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/siren-2-reviews.t43957/

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/best-build-for-mtl-vaping.t53811/#post-720323

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/2018-mtl-options-guide.t54909/#post-731903

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/best-mtl-vape-these-days.t51163/#post-689414

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/22mm-mtl-rta-suggestions.t53227/#post-713509

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/mtl-rtas-with-juice-flow-control.t58671/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (21/5/19)

Thanks @Silver 

Actually held one in the hand today for R300. Looked very nice. Not sure if authentic or clone. Did find this on this forum:

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/sub-ohm-tanks-rda-atomizers-mod-on-3fvape-com.t18182/#post-306544

https://www.3fvape.com/rebuildable-...ainless-steel-22mm-diameter.html#.XORLZiAzbIU

If I understand it correctly my 20watt and 45watt mods with build in batteries will not be sufficient for a MTL RTA, according to one shop pwner I recently spoke to? Will need to move to a 60-80watt mod, with preferably rechargeable stand alone batteries.
So I will need to look for a MTL RTA tank, other single battery mod, at least 2 batteries, charger, and then the big question, already build coils, or a kit to build them myself, presume with 1.0ohm + resistance, and of course cotton?

Will post in wanted thread and see what I can find second hand.


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (21/5/19)

And this review:
"
*[REVIEW] Corolla V1.5 RTA*





Got this about a week ago. I've been using a kayfun mini v3 clone most of the last 4 months since I started vaping in replacement of smoking. Strictly a MTL guy at relatively lower wattage than most other Vapers. Got a couple of friends who kept asking me to try an avocado/limitless rdta. I like simple single coil build. When I saw a recommendation for the corolla rdta, I thought why not? Single coil, small chamber, mtl and compact.

Here's a picture of the corolla on a kbox mini: http://i.imgur.com/9tDFQFr.jpg

It came with 3 different sized plastic tanks, I stuck with the default tank.

The Deck: http://i.imgur.com/jqBj7wV.jpg

It's eerily similar to a nectar nano deck, but the cap is domed.

It's easy to build on this thing. It's kind of like subtank mini RBA plus, where you trap the wire between the screw and a kinda metal guide at the side preventing the screw from spitting out the wire when you tighten it down.

I built it with 26awg kanthal, 2.5mm ID, 0.7ohm, spaced coil. Wicked with rayon with the tail trimmed off to 50%. At 18 watt and wide open airflow, the flavor is excellent, not like the kayfun mini v3, but a little warmer. It doesn't spit back much, and with the chamber this small and a domed chamber, the flavor comes out great.

Filling

Not the easiest to fill. You'll need to use a blunt needle nose bottle to fill through the tiny hole located on the deck. If youre filling it with a plastic nozzle bottle, it's best to fill it through one of the juice channel---prevent flooding the deck.

Airflow

At wide open, it's restricted still. It's mostly MTL, maybe restricted lung hits. But I think it shines at mtl. It's a little noisy, but

Flavor

I love the flavor from my kayfun mini v3 , with the same build. This feels different. Stronger TH and heat. Felt a little nic sick with the same juice.

Conclusion

I like this RTA a lot. It's shorter than my kayfun mini v3 clone. Flavor is comparable, easy to build on deck, cheap and good looking when you remove the plastic from the cap. Get this if you're a mtl Vaper looking for a cheap quality single coil rdta.

Only cons: small filling hole and plastic tank.

A very unknown and underrated MTl RDTA in a world of DL dual coil RDTA


----------



## Random264 (21/5/19)

@Smokey_Robinson , I actually use a siren v2, and an innokin Ares. Your mods are perfectly fine to run an mtl rta, I haven't ever gone over 24 watts on any of my mods due to mtl builds being on the higher end of the ohm spectrum.

I.e. I build between 0.7 and 1.2 ohms and I mostly vape it at 15-19 watts.

Your mods will be fine for an mtl rta. The only time you would want to go higher is if you're sub ohming using a dtl tank. I think 60-80 watts will fry my mtl coils.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (21/5/19)

Thanks @Random264 

Issue is I use older Eleaf Istick build in battery mods, that has limit of 20watts and minimum of 1.0ohm setting, but as you have said, I will only use wire/coils in a RTA build of 1.0ohm and above, then it should work?
I forgot about the Innokin Ares.....loved their gladius tanks back then. You happy with the Ares? Seems nicely priced also.


----------



## Random264 (21/5/19)

@Smokey_Robinson if I'm not mistaken @Ruwaid has an istick 20 watt that he uses with his siren. But I don't see why it wouldn't work. I'm terms of the ares it's a brilliant tank, good flavour, but I often find myself reaching for my siren more. But you won't go wrong with either of them.


----------



## Resistance (21/5/19)

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Thanks @Silver
> 
> Actually held one in the hand today for R300. Looked very nice. Not sure if authentic or clone. Did find this on this forum:
> 
> ...



That guy that sold you that bull is looking for a paycheck!
Your mods are totally fine for MTL vaping and maybe @Silver can agree,he is using mods with built in batteries himself

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Random264 (21/5/19)

@Resistance it's actually sad to know that an owner of a vape store will give bullshit advice just to make a sale. That guy is supposed to be helping people start of without breaking the bank, the main reason people get into vaping is health, but closely behind it is the cost of actually smoking and it pisses me off to think that a vape store owner, a person you go to for advice will bullshit just to make a sale.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (21/5/19)

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Just want to ask if any of you had any experience with the SXK Corolla v1.5 mtl rta tanks?
> 
> ...


It’s an sxk clone of the Ultron corolla. There’s a review in Italian on YouTube ma non parlo Italiano bene
Price seems reasonable though. Check this out: https://thevaporist.ca/SXK-Corolla-1.5

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (21/5/19)

Random264 said:


> @Resistance it's actually sad to know that an owner of a vape store will give bullshit advice just to make a sale. That guy is supposed to be helping people start of without breaking the bank, the main reason people get into vaping is health, but closely behind it is the cost of actually smoking and it pisses me off to think that a vape store owner, a person you go to for advice will bullshit just to make a sale.



Its a sad world.
Thankfully there are still good people here on this forum for advice and help @Smokey_Robinson

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (21/5/19)

That deck looks nice and easy to build on and the rdta looks good in a whole.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (21/5/19)

@Random264 . Thanks for info or Ruwaid. I just want to start with the RTA thing for first, so will move on to better names, but now budget is an issue, so need to look at new or second hand for R250-350 side.
@Resistance and @Random264 guy from shop did the following to give me idea of what will costs a new rta setup, but he saw my nautilus/vega mini mod setup, and said no way will it pull a mtl rta, his words were, 5puffs or 5 minutes and battery will be flat:
His setup for me:
SXk corolla tank@R250
P100 GTRS tech mod @R550
Samsung 18650 batt @ R100
AWT 2 charger @ R150
Cotton Beacon @ R120
3m or 3ft ? thread/coil @ R150.

Thanks @Grand Guru will be between the corolla and the innokin ares....appreciate feedback.


----------



## Random264 (21/5/19)

@Smokey_Robinson , the I stick has a 2200mah battery, if you're running a MTL rta on it, between 10-14 watts, I think you could get close to a day with that. But I know the feeling of having a dead mod when the craving hits and since you're on a budget, how about I make your life a little easier. I have a sigelei t200 mod, it's a dual battery mod and it goes up to 200 watts, it's not in the greatest condition but it works 100%. I also have a spare dual Bay charger lying around, it's not a night core or anything but it gets the job done. I can even give you some wick and some wire that'll work for MTL builds and that should run you a month or two. The only thing I can't spare right now is batteries as all of mine are currently in use. Then you can just focus your budget on the rta and batteries. Consider it a pif. Are your interested?

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru (21/5/19)

This community is amazing!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Resistance (21/5/19)

Random264 said:


> @Smokey_Robinson , the I stick has a 2200mah battery, if you're running a MTL rta on it, between 10-14 watts, I think you could get close to a day with that. But I know the feeling of having a dead mod when the craving hits and since you're on a budget, how about I make your life a little easier. I have a sigelei t200 mod, it's a dual battery mod and it goes up to 200 watts, it's not in the greatest condition but it works 100%. I also have a spare dual Bay charger lying around, it's not a night core or anything but it gets the job done. I can even give you some wick and some wire that'll work for MTL builds and that should run you a month or two. The only thing I can't spare right now is batteries as all of mine are currently in use. Then you can just focus your budget on the rta and batteries. Consider it a pif. Are your interested?



Awesome,just Awesome.....@random264

The vega according to me should give slightly more than a day on mtl.


----------



## Spyro (21/5/19)

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Thanks @Silver
> 
> If I understand it correctly my 20watt and 45watt mods with build in batteries will not be sufficient for a MTL RTA, according to one shop pwner I recently spoke to? Will need to move to a 60-80watt mod, with preferably rechargeable stand alone batteries.
> So I will need to look for a MTL RTA tank, other single battery mod, at least 2 batteries, charger, and then the big question, already build coils, or a kit to build them myself, presume with 1.0ohm + resistance, and of course cotton?
> ...



Bud do yourself a favour and don't go back to that shop. That is utter nonsense. Although I can totally agree that it will be a more satisfying experience. For them to say that your 45w built in device is not good enough is bang out of order. Either Thier staff are not educated. That or they are encouraged to make money off of customers at every opportunity. 45W is way more than plenty for an MTL vape and depending on your needs 20w will be too.


SXk corolla tank@R250
P100 GTRS tech mod @R550
Samsung 18650 batt @ R100
AWT 2 charger @ R150
Cotton Beacon @ R120
3m or 3ft ? thread/coil @ R150.

This is not bad but I feel like he's flogging old gear to you.

A far better setup in my opinion would be:
Vapour storm Puma mini (the one with the screen) +-R450

Vandy vape berserker RTA +- 500

Samsung 30Q

Ditch the charger. With MTL you won't use a full battery in a day. And if you do you can always go back and get an extra battery and charger.

The wire is fine.

And you are pretty safe charging on board on a single battery mod. There are millions of vapers who do this without issue.

When you need to, get a spare battery and 2 bay charger. Go nitecore - they barely ever die.

I would also recommend purchasing online.

But again, you can ditch all of that, save yourself the money and just get the wire, cotton and atomiser. 45W is more than anyone on this forum uses for MTL.

Better yet, take up that generous gentleman's offer, buy yourself two batteries and an MTL tank and you'll have power for the better half of a week on each charge. Plus you'll have your other vapes as backup batteries.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (21/5/19)

Random264 said:


> @Smokey_Robinson , the I stick has a 2200mah battery, if you're running a MTL rta on it, between 10-14 watts, I think you could get close to a day with that. But I know the feeling of having a dead mod when the craving hits and since you're on a budget, how about I make your life a little easier. I have a sigelei t200 mod, it's a dual battery mod and it goes up to 200 watts, it's not in the greatest condition but it works 100%. I also have a spare dual Bay charger lying around, it's not a night core or anything but it gets the job done. I can even give you some wick and some wire that'll work for MTL builds and that should run you a month or two. The only thing I can't spare right now is batteries as all of mine are currently in use. Then you can just focus your budget on the rta and batteries. Consider it a pif. Are your interested?



@Random264 ......I'm blown away, thanks a million!!!! Second time someone has assisted even though I did not ask like @Room Fogger , it seems there are many here who has a "pay it forward" view.
@Random264 I will send you a private message now, sorry for late reply, busy with research on a project for my 13 year old son, "the economy - service market".
Once again thanks, and also thanks everyone for your advise....it means alot!!!!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (21/5/19)

Grand Guru said:


> This community is amazing!



I can adhere to this, been back two months and been the recipient twice....

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (21/5/19)

Resistance said:


> Awesome,just Awesome.....@random264
> 
> The vega according to me should give slightly more than a day on mtl.



@ Resistance.... I might be wrong but the mods I have:
iStick 20watt has a 2200mha (min: 1.0ohm) and the vega mini 45watt with 1500mha (min: 0.3ohm)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (21/5/19)

Spyro said:


> Bud do yourself a favour and don't go back to that shop. That is utter nonsense. Although I can totally agree that it will be a more satisfying experience. For them to say that your 45w built in device is not good enough is bang out of order. Either Thier staff are not educated. That or they are encouraged to make money off of customers at every opportunity. 45W is way more than plenty for an MTL vape and depending on your needs 20w will be too.
> 
> 
> SXk corolla tank@R250
> ...



Good advice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (21/5/19)

Spyro said:


> Bud do yourself a favour and don't go back to that shop. That is utter nonsense. Although I can totally agree that it will be a more satisfying experience. For them to say that your 45w built in device is not good enough is bang out of order. Either Thier staff are not educated. That or they are encouraged to make money off of customers at every opportunity. 45W is way more than plenty for an MTL vape and depending on your needs 20w will be too.
> 
> 
> SXk corolla tank@R250
> ...



@Spyro ....

I don't want to bad mouth any supplier, especially in today's almost recession economic climate.......but this guy saw that my knowledge i.t.o. MTL RTA is absolute zero, or he did the best with the limited stock/services he does have, but he makes his own juices, so he seems knowledgeable and on the company facebook clients seems happy, but then again there are not many any other shops.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (21/5/19)

Smokey_Robinson said:


> @ Resistance.... I might be wrong but the mods I have:
> iStick 20watt has a 2200mha (min: 1.0ohm) and the vega mini 45watt with 1500mha (min: 0.3ohm)



If you use the 20w mod @say 7- 12w and the 45w mod say at 12- 20w...I would say together (alternatively) you should be able to vape throughout the day on them.
The istick on say 12-18mg and the vega on say 9-12mg

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Random264 (21/5/19)

Smokey_Robinson said:


> @Random264 ......I'm blown away, thanks a million!!!! Second time someone has assisted even though I did not ask like @Room Fogger , it seems there are many here who has a "pay it forward" view.
> @Random264 I will send you a private message now, sorry for late reply, busy with research on a project for my 13 year old son, "the economy - service market".
> Once again thanks, and also thanks everyone for your advise....it means alot!!!!


It's no probs, just pm me your shipping details and I'll get the stuff to you.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## GSM500 (21/5/19)

Spyro said:


> Bud do yourself a favour and don't go back to that shop. That is utter nonsense. Although I can totally agree that it will be a more satisfying experience. For them to say that your 45w built in device is not good enough is bang out of order. Either Thier staff are not educated. That or they are encouraged to make money off of customers at every opportunity. 45W is way more than plenty for an MTL vape and depending on your needs 20w will be too.
> 
> 
> SXk corolla tank@R250
> ...



Agree with this, Vapor Storm Puma mini is great value for money. The latest Berserker should be a winner, I still use the first version of this atty and it's still great. A Samsung 30Q 3000mah battery will last you over a day. And there is nothing wrong with charging a battery in the mod. I've been doing it for almost 5 years with no issue. If the mod can deliver 80 Watts to a coil, it's shouldn't have a problem delivering 5 to 10w of power to the battery to charge it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (21/5/19)

Resistance said:


> If you use the 20w mod @say 7- 12w and the 45w mod say at 12- 20w...I would say together (alternatively) you should be able to vape throughout the day on them.
> The istick on say 12-18mg and the vega on say 9-12mg



@Resistance ....thanks.
Currently vaping commercial coils of 1.6 ohm and freebase nic of 12-18mg, 50/50 up to 60/40 I think on both mods with a Naut mini

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro (21/5/19)

Smokey_Robinson said:


> @Spyro ....
> 
> I don't want to bad mouth any supplier, especially in today's almost recession economic climate.......but this guy saw that my knowledge i.t.o. MTL RTA is absolute zero, or he did the best with the limited stock/services he does have, but he makes his own juices, so he seems knowledgeable and on the company facebook clients seems happy, but then again there are not many any other shops.....



Absolutely, but based on the sole fact that he's trying to sell you a mod you don't actually need. Ehhh telling you what you have isn't adequate, that's just being a salesman.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (21/5/19)

GSM500 said:


> Agree with this, Vapor Storm Puma mini is great value for money. The latest Berserker should be a winner, I still use the first version of this atty and it's still great. A Samsung 30Q 3000mah battery will last you over a day. And there is nothing wrong with charging a battery in the mod. I've been doing it for almost 5 years with no issue. If the mod can deliver 80 Watts to a coil, it's shouldn't have a problem delivering 5 to 10w of power to the battery to charge it.



@GSM500 thanks, I did ask him to include a mod that has a screen with a VV/VW setting, and that might exclude cheaper options?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro (21/5/19)

Random has you covered. Go that route

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (21/5/19)

@Spyro. He does!!!! 
Just need to get a MTL RTA, 2 x 18650 batteries and a basic tool kit and I have joined the builders guild !!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spyro (21/5/19)

Smokey_Robinson said:


> @Spyro. He does!!!!
> Just need to get a MTL RTA, 2 x 18650 batteries and a basic tool kit and I have joined the builders guild !!!!!!!!!



Nail clippers and a screwdriver

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (21/5/19)

Spyro said:


> Nail clippers and a screwdriver



@Spyro ....you serious??? Is that all?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spyro (21/5/19)

Smokey_Robinson said:


> @Spyro ....you serious??? Is that all?



Yeah dead serious. Ps, sales in the vape industry may be down from last year... But the vaping industry is most certainly far from struggling.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (21/5/19)

Thanks, I have a lot of scissors, clippers etc, due to my love for flyfishing, tie my owm flies.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GSM500 (21/5/19)

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Thanks, I have a lot of scissors, clippers etc, due to my love for flyfishing, tie my owm flies.....


If you fly tie, you have all the tools you need and you certainly won't struggle to build and wick if you do this.

Just don't use dubbing for wick if you run out of cotton, gives the juice a fishy flavour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Spyro (21/5/19)

Some ceramic tweezers will save you time but aren't an absolute must.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (21/5/19)

GSM500 said:


> If you fly tie, you have all the tools you need and you certainly won't struggle to build and wick if you do this.
> 
> Just don't use dubbing for wick if you run out of cotton, gives the juice a fishy flavour.



@GSM500 ..... you know your tying!!! 
Good one.....nope winter on the Vaal is largie time (aka largemouth yellow) so mostly deerhair and baitfish patterns, but love casting a mayfly pattern like a hotspot ptn or old trusty GHRE, that uses lots of hare's ear  for my favourite "smallies" (smallmouth yellows).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (22/5/19)

Hi @Smokey_Robinson 

Glad you came to ask for advice. I feel the advice given above by the gents is spot on.
And the offer by @Random264 is fabulous. Kudos to you @Random264 

My advice would be just get the right RTA. I think you won’t go wrong with either the Berserker, SirenV2 or Rose MTL. I use the latter two and they work great.

When it comes to building coils, @Spyro is right you don’t need a whole tool kit, you just need the right wire and a screwdriver of the correct diameter to wind the wire around. 2mm diameter or 2.5mm is a good size. As for the wire, You can try Kanthal 28 or 26gauge. Or NI80 wire. The thickness of the wire plays a role in the surface area of the coil and the crispness of the vape. You can experiment over time. It may take a while to dial in the perfect vape but once you happy it’s plain sailing and will be much more cost effective than buying commercial coils.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Random264 (22/5/19)

@Smokey_Robinson Spyro is right, scissors and nail clippers or any sort of clipping tool like a side cutter works wonders. In terms of wrapping your coils, you need not worry as I'll send these along in your package, one is for wrapping normal coils and the other for spaced coils.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## CaliGuy (22/5/19)

Or just Buy the Wotofo Tool Kit, excellent quility and cost under R500 plus you get a free tool bag / carry case to keep things in order 

“If you going to do something, do it properly” and “the right tool for the job” is how the sayings go!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spyro (22/5/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Or just Buy the Wotofo tool kit, excellent quility and cost under R500 and get it over with.
> 
> “If you going to do something, do it properly” and “the right tool for the job” is how the sayings go!




You're hurting all of the MacGyver's feelings over here... 

I strongly believe that if you CAN do the job properly without spending extra, don't spend extra.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro (22/5/19)

"waste not, want not"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Random264 (22/5/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Or just Buy the Wotofo Tool Kit, excellent quility and cost under R500 plus you get a free tool bag / carry case to keep things in order
> 
> “If you going to do something, do it properly” and “the right tool for the job” is how the sayings go!


True dude, but some food for thought, vaping is where it is today because people weren't happy with the current vaping gear that was out at the time, so they made a plan to make their own

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CaliGuy (22/5/19)

Agree with your intentions @Spyro but why cut corners, toe nail clippers don’t cut all that good because they are meant for something completely different 

Besides some people like to spend money on nice things, purely giving the member a option for one of the best quility tool kits releases to date and it’s cheap. The clippers and scissor in the Wotofo Kit alone are worth the R450.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Spyro (22/5/19)

I must introduce you to my tweezerman nailclippers. They'll clip the clips off your clippers 

If someone wants to by nice things then by all means! It's just in my blood to not spend more than I need to

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## CaliGuy (22/5/19)

Random264 said:


> True dude, but some food for thought, vaping is where it is today because people weren't happy with the current vaping gear that was out at the time, so they made a plan to make their own



Totally agree with you, any hobby or industry will come from it’s grass roots to a place in the present or future where we won’t need to make a plan and can rely on the equipment designed for the job at hand.

If I recall the OP of this thread fly fishes for Yellows, fly fishing like vaping isn’t cheap, so why only offer the man one side of the solution when we can give him other options based on our collective opinions as long as they are inline with his needs. The OP said “Basic Tool Kit” which I interpreted as the bare essentials for vaping, my apologies if it came across wrong and was offensive.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaliGuy (22/5/19)

Spyro said:


> I must introduce you to my tweezerman nailclippers. They'll clip the clips off your clippers
> 
> If someone wants to by nice things then by all means! It's just in my blood to not spend more than I need to



My grandma had boss toenail clippers, the grand kids scattered for cover just Incase one got a toenail clipping in the eye 

Only mentioned the toe nail clipper not being ideal as I tried that myself in the beginning, did not work as good as I wanted so I got one of the more expensive cosmic clippers (Grandma’s Clipper) as the vape clippers in my first kit couldn’t get into the tight deck clamp spaces but those fancier toe nail clippers also didn’t work as the edge was not hardened and would not always cut.

Final decided to get the Wotofo Cutters (Yes I’m a Wotofo Fan Boy) as standalone to replace my orginal ones and these Wotofo ones are top quility. When I saw the price of the complete kit for R450 and the rest of the tools quility I was pissed that I didn’t have the Wotofo kit as an option middle of last year. Hence my comment about the right tool for the job.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Random264 (22/5/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Totally agree with you, any hobby or industry will come from it’s grass roots to a place in the present or future where we won’t need to make a plan and can rely on the equipment designed for the job at hand.
> 
> If I recall the OP of this thread fly fishes for Yellows, fly fishing like vaping isn’t cheap, so why only offer the man one side of the solution when we can give him other options based on our collective opinions as long as they are inline with his needs. The OP said “Basic Tool Kit” which I interpreted as the bare essentials for vaping, my apologies if it came across wrong and was offensive.


Totally agree with you @CaliGuy proper tools make life alot easier, but @Smokey_Robinson budget is tight, therefore I am piffing him some stuff to get him going and he needs to use what's left of his budget to get an rta and some batteries. I myself love my geekvape kit, but until I could get my hands on it, my grandfather's side cutters and my mother's kitchen scissors did the job.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CaliGuy (22/5/19)

@Random264 I totally missed the budget is tight conversation, good on you to lend the man a hand and piff him some items. I recall in some of @Smokey_Robinson first posts he found some of his older vape gear from years gone buy and someone piffed some working order atomizers if I recall correctly. 

Joh @Smokey_Robinson you are in for a tough financial time picking two very expensive hobbies, and both your hobbies are good for you health - Fishing and Vaping

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (22/5/19)

CaliGuy said:


> @Random264 I totally missed the budget is tight conversation, good on you to lend the man a hand and piff him some items. I recall in some of @Smokey_Robinson first posts he found some of his older vape gear from years gone buy and someone piffed some working order atomizers if I recall correctly.
> 
> Joh @Smokey_Robinson you are in for a tough financial time picking two very expensive hobbies, and both your hobbies are good for you health - Fishing and Vaping



@CaliGuy hehehe.... luckily after 15years have massive stocks on fly gear and tying materials. And I stay 20km from Vaal, so it is just petrol expenses every trip.
Might have to think about a waterproof mod at a later stage, but my flyvest and hydration pack has waterproof pockets so will take breeze 2 with me.


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (22/5/19)

Random264 said:


> Totally agree with you @CaliGuy proper tools make life alot easier, but @Smokey_Robinson budget is tight, therefore I am piffing him some stuff to get him going and he needs to use what's left of his budget to get an rta and some batteries. I myself love my geekvape kit, but until I could get my hands on it, my grandfather's side cutters and my mother's kitchen scissors did the job.



@Random264 ....somewhere I saw a basic geekvape setup for like R200-250. Will look into that when the build bug bites me and more moella comes available.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

